# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Fastfood-ը դեպի կործանու՞մ...

## Adam

Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում սննդի այս տեսակին: Բոլոր երկրներում էլ ընդունված սնվելու տարբերակ է և կարելի է ասել ժողովրդի 70 տոկոսը օգտագործում է արագ սննդի այս տարբերակը, որը շատերի կարծիքով վնասում է օրգանիզմին, տանում է դեպի կործանում և կարճացնում է կյանքի տևողությունը: Օգտագործու՞մ եք սնվելու այս տարբերակը: Ինչքանո՞վ եք այն համարում վնասակար: Ի՞նչ ֆասթֆուդային տեսակ եք օգտագործում: Կհրաժարվեյի՞ք... ո՞րն է ըստ ձեզ ամենաճիշտը և ունի՞ այն արդյոք դրական կողմեր:

----------


## ivy

Անառողջ սնունդ է, օրգանիզմի հերն անիծում է, կարծում եմ՝ բոլորն էլ գիտեն։ Դե եթե տարին մի երկու անգամ մտնել ՄքԴոնալդս, երևի շատ մեծ վնաս չի լինի, բայց հաճախ տեսնում ես էնտեղից դուրս եկող «մոնստրերի», ու զարմանբում, թե մարդ ոնց կարող է ինքն իրեն էսպես սպանել ամեն օր։ Ի դեպ նկատել եմ, որ կա գիրության մի տեսակ, որը հենց ֆաստֆուդային է, մի տեսակ աղավաղվում է մարմնի համաչափությունը, այն ինչ–որ սարսափելի բան է դառնում։ Ամերիկացիների մեծ մասի գիրության տեսակը հենց էդպիսին է։ Երբեմն էստեղ էլ երբ տեսնում եմ նման գիրություն ունեցող մարդիկ, որոնք պատահաբար միշտ ամերիկացիներ են լինում, մտքում ասում եմ. «Ֆաստֆուդային գիրություն»։ Դա ոգեշնչում է դառնում, որ կիլոմետրերով հեռու մնամ ամեն տեսակ ֆաստֆուդային կետերից։ 
Ցավն այն է, որ զարգացող շատ երկրներում ամեն տեսակի ՄքԴոնալդսները դիտվում են՝ որպես արևմտյան, այսինքն՝ առաջադեմ քաղաքակրթության մի մասնիկ, որից օգտվելը դառնում է «ժամանակակից» ու 'cool' լինելուն համարժեք մի բան։ Մեծ տարբերություն կա էն խավերի միջև, ովքեր արևմտյան երկրներում են օգտվում ֆաստ ֆուդից և ովքեր անում են դա զարգացող երկրներում։ Արևմուտքում դրանով հաստատ ոչ ոք պարծենալ չի կարող, ու եթե մարդ բավականաչափ գումար է աշխատում, դժվար թե իրեն թույլ տա օգտվել ՄքԴոնալդսի նման վատ հեղինակություն ունեցող սննդի սպասարկման կետերից։ Զարգացող երկրներում, ցավոք, ամեն ինչ այլ կերպ է, և դրա պատճառը վերոհիշյալ, սխալ ընկալված «արևմտամետությունն է»։

----------

Ֆոտոն (23.09.2012)

----------


## impression

անտերն էնքան էլ համով ա  :Sad:

----------


## ivy

> անտերն էնքան էլ համով ա


Լավ էլի...  :Bad:

----------

Ֆոտոն (23.09.2012)

----------


## Frigid-

Նույն արևմուտքում նման ուտելիքին "junk food" են ասում. էնպես որ իրենք էլ գիտեն, որ իրենց կերածը զիբիլա  :Wink:

----------


## Երկնային

_Աշխատում եմ քիչ ուտել, վնասակար ա շատ… բայց մեկ ա համով ա…_

----------


## impression

ամերիկացիներն ասում են՝ լավագույն բաները մր կյանքում կամ անբարոյական են, կամ հակառակ են օրենքին կամ  էլ չաղացնում են:

/անգլերեն ավելի հաջող է՝ all good things in life are either illegal, immorla or fattening  :LOL: /

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Անառողջ սնունդ է, օրգանիզմի հերն անիծում է, կարծում եմ՝ բոլորն էլ գիտեն։


"Գիտեն" և "ամեն քայլին լսում են" տարբեր բաներ են:
Ես էլ ասեմ իմ նկատածը, երբ տեսնում եմ ինձ ընդառաջ գալիս են մի ասենք 5 ընկերուհիներ (բրյուսովի հարևանությամբ դա պատահում է), ապա, սովորաբար, նրանցից ամենագերի ձեռքում հաճախ սնունդ եմ տեսնում:
Բոլորովին պարտադիր չի, որ այդ սնունդ ֆասթֆուդ լինի, կարող է լինել հասարակ բուլկի: Փաստը մնում է փաստ. գեր մարդը ավելի շատ է ուտելու, և ավելի գիրանա, անկախ նրանից թե մոտակայքում կա արդյոք ՄակԴոնալդսի կետ թե ոչ:

Եթե ֆասթՖուդերն իսկապես այնքան վնասակար լինեին, ինչքան խոսում են, կարծում եմ պետք է լինեին երկրներ, որոնց ղեկավարությունը իր քաղաքացիների առողջության մասին ավելի շատ մտածելով (քան ստացված եկամուտների մասին) կարգելեին նման կետերի բացումը: Եթե գիտեք նման երկիր, խնդրում եմ նշել:


Հ.Գ. 
(կներեք ռուսերենի համար, բայց) 
Не так страшен Продиджи, как его танцуют.

----------


## dvgray

Կիլոմետրով հեռու մնացեկ որտեղ էլ որ  լինեք: 
եթե տեսնեք մոտիկից ինչ զիբիլից են սարքու՞մ, ապա հետ կտաք միանգամից: Պատկերացրեք որ   էտ անտեր "միս" կոչվողը  /և մնացած աճեն ինչը ոև այնտեղ տալիս են / եփվում է ընդամենը 30 վայրկյանում: Հիմա պատկերացքրի՞ք թե ուտելիքի /մսի, հավ / տեղը ինչ քիմիա եք ուտում : Իսկ համերը նույնպես ստացվում են լրիվ քիմիական ճանապարհով:  
Դուրսը ճաշելուց հրաժարվեք: Մանավանդ արագ կերից: Իրականում ես ճիշտ անունը տվեցիլ Դա իրականում կեր է : Չապի  :Bad: 
…
Չուտեք: ձեր մեջ թեկուզ արտեստական ձևով զզվանք գեներացրոք դրա հանդեպ:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Իմ կարծիքով Հայաստանում ֆաստֆուդ հասկացությունը իր ամբողջ ամլուայով չէ ներկայացված  ինչպես Ամերիկայում և այլ երկներում: Հիմնականում  սալաթներ են, ֆրիի, պիցցա, իսկ են փչած մսով ու փքահացիկով  սենդվիչները , տո շատ գիտեմ ինչերը,  շատ քչերին են ձգում :
Փառք Աստծո մեր մոտ դեռ Մակդոնալդս չկա  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կիլոմետրով հեռու մնացեկ որտեղ էլ որ  լինեք: 
> եթե տեսնեք մոտիկից ինչ զիբիլից են սարքու՞մ, ապա հետ կտաք միանգամից: Պատկերացրեք որ   էտ անտեր "միս" կոչվողը  /և մնացած աճեն ինչը ոև այնտեղ տալիս են / եփվում է ընդամենը 30 վայրկյանում: Հիմա պատկերացքրի՞ք թե ուտելիքի /մսի, հավ / տեղը ինչ քիմիա եք ուտում : Իսկ համերը նույնպես ստացվում են լրիվ քիմիական ճանապարհով:


Ի դեպ, ֆասթ ֆուդի մասին մի ամերիկյան ֆիլմ կա՝ "Fast Food Nation"։ Թեև գեղարվեստական է, բայց բնույթով ավելի շատ տեղեկատվական է. շատ մանրամասն ու համոզիչ նկարագրված են fast food-ի պատրաստման բոլոր փուլերը՝ մսացու կենդանու գործարանային մշակումից մինչև պատրաստի վիճակը։ Բավական տպավորիչ ֆիլմ է, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս դիտել բոլորին։

----------


## dvgray

> Իմ կարծիքով Հայաստանում ֆաստֆուդ հասկացությունը իր ամբողջ ամլուայով չէ ներկայացված  ինչպես Ամերիկայում և այլ երկներում: Հիմնականում  սալաթներ են, ֆրիի, պիցցա, իսկ են փչած մսով ու փքահացիկով  սենդվիչները , տո շատ գիտեմ ինչերը,  շատ քչերին են ձգում :
> Փառք Աստծո մեր մոտ դեռ Մակդոնալդս չկա


Հա բայց ինչ ա , սֆսին գիտես  մի ուրիշ բան ա տալի՞:
Իսկ պիցաներ… մի սարսափ էլ դրանք ն  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Ի դեպ, ֆասթ ֆուդի մասին մի ամերիկյան ֆիլմ կա՝ "Fast Food Nation"։ Թեև գեղարվեստական է, բայց բնույթով ավելի շատ տեղեկատվական է. շատ մանրամասն ու համոզիչ նկարագրված են Fast Food-ի պատրաստման բոլոր փուլերը՝ մսացու կենդանու գործարանային մշակումից մինչև պատրաստի վիճակը։ Բավական տպավորիչ ֆիլմ է, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս դիտել բոլորին։


Ի՞նչ է, նկարագրում է, որ դա լա՞վ բան է 
…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ի դեպ, ֆասթ ֆուդի մասին մի ամերիկյան ֆիլմ կա՝ "Fast Food Nation"։ Թեև գեղարվեստական է, բայց բնույթով ավելի շատ տեղեկատվական է. շատ մանրամասն ու համոզիչ նկարագրված են fast food-ի պատրաստման բոլոր փուլերը՝ մսացու կենդանու գործարանային մշակումից մինչև պատրաստի վիճակը։ Բավական տպավորիչ ֆիլմ է, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս դիտել բոլորին։


Ֆիլմը, բնականաբար, այն մասին է, թե ինչպես է պատրաստվում fast food–ն ԱՄՆ–ում։ Իսկ եթե ԱՄՆ–ում է այդքան սարսափելի, կարելի է միայն պատկերացնել, թե Հայաստանում ինչ կլինի...  :Bad: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Հա բայց ինչ ա , սֆսին գիտես  մի ուրիշ բան ա տալի՞:
> Իսկ պիցաներ… մի սարսափ էլ դրանք ն 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> 
> Ի՞նչ է, նկարագրում է, որ դա լա՞վ բան է 
> …


Չէ, ի՞նչ լավ բան։  :LOL:  Սարսափելի բաներ ես իմանում էդ ֆիլմից։

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Հա բայց ինչ ա , սֆսին գիտես  մի ուրիշ բան ա տալի՞:
> Իսկ պիցաներ… մի սարսափ էլ դրանք ն 
> …


Չէ Դիվ չգիտեմ ՀայաստանԻՑ երբվանից ես բացակայում, բայց ֆաստֆուդը այստեղի ու այնտեղի տարբերա : Բայց հայերի համար ավելի ողբերգականա ոչ թե  ֆաստֆուդերը, այլ են դրսում դրված սեղանների վրա պատրաստվող  քյաբաբները, ղարսերը , տո շատ գիտեմ ինչերը ...  :Cry:

----------


## dvgray

Մի խոսքով մի կերեք ժողովուրդ ջան:
Մի հատ ջրիկ ճաշ եփեք կերեք, կամ էլ փլաֆ  :Hands Up: 
/ես լրիվ չինացի եմ դառել  :LOL: , առանց փլաֆի օրս կորած օր ա  :LOL: /

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ Էրիք Շլոսերի Fast Food Nation գիրքը։ Վստահ եմ, որ գիրքը, որն ամբողջովին հիմնված է փաստերի վրա, կարդալուց հետո էլ Fast Food չեք ուտի։  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չէ՛, իրոք Հայաստանում դեռ էդ աստիճանի չի հասնում: Սկսենք նրանից, որ մեզ մոտ, ի տարբերություն մյուս երկրների, Ֆասթ ֆուդը բավական թանկ է, հետևաբար մարդիկ նույն գումարի դիմաց նախընտրում են ավելի նորմալ բան ուտել կամ օգտվել ավելի էժան միջոցներից: Օրինակ մենք՝ բժշկականի ուսանողներս, փորձում ենք հիմնականում մեր բուֆետում սնվել, որովհետև նախ շատ էժան է, երկրորդ հերթին բավական որակով տաք սնունդ է:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Չէ՛, իրոք Հայաստանում դեռ էդ աստիճանի չի հասնում: Սկսենք նրանից, որ մեզ մոտ, ի տարբերություն մյուս երկրների, Ֆասթ ֆուդը բավական թանկ է, հետևաբար մարդիկ նույն գումարի դիմաց նախընտրում են ավելի նորմալ բան ուտել կամ օգտվել ավելի էժան միջոցներից: Օրինակ մենք՝ բժշկականի ուսանողներս, փորձում ենք հիմնականում մեր բուֆետում սնվել, որովհետև նախ շատ էժան է, երկրորդ հերթին բավական որակով տաք սնունդ է:


Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ Հայաստանում պատրաստվող ֆաստ–ֆուդը նմա՞ն է գերտերություններում պատրասվողին. այսինքն, այդտեղ էլ կա՞ այսպես կոչված կիսայեփ «պոլուֆաբրիկա» վիճակի սնունդ։

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ Հայաստանում պատրաստվող ֆաստ–ֆուդը նմա՞ն է գերտերություններում պատրասվողին. այսինքն, այդտեղ էլ կա՞ այսպես կոչված կիսայեփ «պոլուֆաբրիկա» վիճակի սնունդ։


Չէ, երեխեք կիսաֆաբրիկատներով չեն պատրաստում հիմնականում, եթե պատրաստում էլ են, ապա միայն հայկական արտադրության, որը որակով շատ ավելի լավն է: Երևանի  ֆաստֆուդերում ճաշացանկերում երևի մի երկու անուն գտնեք , որը կիսաֆաբրիկատով է պատրաստած, մնացածը առողջ/համենայն դեպս քիմիա- միմիա քիչա/  սնունդ է  :Ok:  : Չնայած դրան ես աշխատում եմ դրսում չսնվել  :Wink: 
Մեկ էլ  ինձ հետաքրքիր է  ինչու՞  Հայաստանում Մակդոնալդս չկա, գուցե մեր պետությունը մտածում ա մեր առողջության մասին, թե՞ քաղաքական բնույթ է կրում   :Unsure:

----------


## Dayana

> Չէ, երեխեք կիսաֆաբրիկատներով չեն պատրաստում հիմնականում, եթե պատրաստում էլ են, ապա միայն հայկական արտադրության, որը որակով շատ ավելի լավն է: Երևանի  ֆաստֆուդերում ճաշացանկերում երևի մի երկու անուն գտնեք , որը կիսաֆաբրիկատով է պատրաստած, մնացածը առողջ/համենայն դեպս քիմիա- միմիա քիչա/  սնունդ է  : Չնայած դրան ես աշխատում եմ դրսում չսնվել 
> Մեկ էլ  ինձ հետաքրքիր է  ինչու՞  Հայաստանում Մակդոնալդս չկա, գուցե մեր պետությունը մտածում ա մեր առողջության մասին, թե՞ քաղաքական բնույթ է կրում


Էսպիսի մի միտք եմ լսել, որ մակդոնալդսը Հայաստանին չի թույլատրում, ու պատճառն էլ այն է, որ մեզ մոտ այսպես ասած չեն կարող համապատասխան պայմաններ ստեղծել  :LOL:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Էսպիսի մի միտք եմ լսել, որ մակդոնալդսը Հայաստանին չի թույլատրում, ու պատճառն էլ այն է, որ մեզ մոտ այսպես ասած չեն կարող համապատասխան պայմաններ ստեղծել


Հա բայց ես փախած երկրներ գիտեմ, որտեղ Մակդոնլադս կա, փաստորեն մեր երկիրը ավելի փախածա՞  :LOL:   :Dntknw:

----------


## dvgray

> Մեկ էլ  ինձ հետաքրքիր է  ինչու՞  Հայաստանում Մակդոնալդս չկա, գուցե մեր պետությունը մտածում ա մեր առողջության մասին, թե՞ քաղաքական բնույթ է կրում


Հենց էսօր մի հատ տխուր լուր իմացա: Որ Երևանում իմ ծանոթներից մեկը Մաքդոնալս ա բացելու: Մի հատ "գեղեցիկ" բառ ասի իրեն, բայց և հասկանում եմ որ դա զուտ բիզնես է: Իմիջիայլոց Հայաստանը մտնում է մաքդոնալսային մի ռեգիոն, որի կենտրոն, որի կենտրոնատեղին Բուխարեստում է
 :Bad:

----------


## ministr

Դժվար թե Մակդոնալդսը արդարացնի ստեղ: Նույն ձևի դոնաթս-ի կաֆեներ սկսեցին բացել ժամանակին, բայց մնաց մի հատ:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Դոնաթս մի հատ էլ հյուսիսային պողոտայում կա :Wink: 
Իզուր եք կարծում, որ չեն բացի, SFC մի քանի տեղ կա, Rostiks  կա: 
Դրանց ուտելիքը արդեն թույն ա, սաղ մենակ տապակած հավ, բուրգերներ  :Bad:  նորմալ ուտելիքներ չկա:
Դրանց մայոնեզները և կետչուպները մի այլ պատմություն են, ինչ-որ տարօրինակ են  :Sad:  Աստված գիտի աշխարհի որ ծայրից են բերում հասցնում և ինչից են սարքում այդ «մայոնեզները» , օճառի հոտ է գալիս  :Bad: 

Ու ընդհանրապես, առաջարկում եմ ակցիա սկսել ԿոկաԿոլա խմելու դեմ: Ուղղակի շատ մարդիկ տեղյակ չեն որ ահավոր վնաս է, մանավանդ փոքր երեխաներին, լիտրերով կոլա են խմացնում :Angry2:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հենց էսօր մի հատ տխուր լուր իմացա: Որ Երևանում իմ ծանոթներից մեկը Մաքդոնալս ա բացելու:


ուզում եմ   :Love: 


Ես իրանց կառամելով պաղպաղակների համար եմ գժվում  :Love:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> ուզում եմ  
> 
> 
> Ես իրանց կառամելով պաղպաղակների համար եմ գժվում


Արտ, վերջացրա :Angry2:   Լուրջ հեսա ջղայանանալու եմ!!!!!!!
Էտքան մարդիկ ասում են, իրանց ճղում են, որ մի կերեք էտ զիբիլից, վնաս ա, դու էլ ասում ես ուզում եմ :Blush: 
Ուզում ես.... գիտես ինչ կլինի հետդ որ, դրանից ուտես՞՞  :Tongue:

----------


## Artgeo

> Արտ, վերջացրա  Լուրջ հեսա ջղայանանալու եմ!!!!!!!
> Էտքան մարդիկ ասում են, իրանց ճղում են, որ մի կերեք էտ զիբիլից, վնաս ա, դու էլ ասում ես ուզում եմ
> Ուզում ես.... գիտես ինչ կլինի հետդ որ, դրանից ուտես՞՞


Մինչև հիմա կերել եմ ու էլի եմ ուտելու, դեռ ոչինչ չի եղել  :Dntknw:

----------


## ministr

Ծանոթներիցս մեկը Երեվանում լավ հայտնի ֆաստֆուդերից մեկի տերերից ա, մի անգամ տեսա ուրիշ տեղ ոտի վրա հաց ուտելուց  :Smile:  Ասում եմ ես ինչի չես գնում օբյեկտդ հաց ուտես? Ասումա այ ախպեր էդ ուտելու բանա որ գնամ....  :Smile:  Եղբայրս էլ Ամերիկայում ֆաստֆուդի կետ ա աշխատացնում մոտը գիտեք որ թվի սառացրած միս են ուղարկում???  1976!!!! Մեկնաբանություններն ավելորդ են:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Մինչև հիմա կերել եմ ու էլի եմ ուտելու, դեռ ոչինչ չի եղել


Մի օր բեգեմոծիկը տեղ չի անի մոնիտորի եկրանին, նոր կիմանաս  :LOL: 
Էլ չուտես, հա, պստո  ջան :Love:

----------


## Adam

Օրինակ, ես իմ վրա արդեն աշխատում եմ... 10 օրա կոկա կոլա չեմ խմել  :Smile:   :LOL: 
կատակը մի կողմ, բայց հալալա ինձ... էսպես էլ շարունակելու եմ:  :Cool:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Եղբայրս էլ Ամերիկայում ֆաստֆուդի կետ ա աշխատացնում մոտը գիտեք որ թվի սառացրած միս են ուղարկում???  1976!!!! Մեկնաբանություններն ավելորդ են:


Չեմ հավատում,   :Fool: ,  32տարվա վիդերժկայով միս , քիչա մնում ասեք մարդու միսա :LOL:   :Sad:  ոչինչի չեմ հավատում, մինչև փաստեր չցուցաբերվեն : Ես էլ կարող եմ Գյուլնազ տատիկի 4-րդ հատորից բաներ պատմել  :Blush: 




> Օրինակ, ես իմ վրա արդեն աշխատում եմ... 10 օրա կոկա կոլա չեմ խմել  
> կատակը մի կողմ, բայց հալալա ինձ... էսպես էլ շարունակելու եմ:


50 օրա չեմ խմում  :Tongue: 

Ֆատֆուդերում բացի անորմալ փչած  բուրգերներից ու չիքենից  :LOL:  կա նաև նորմալ սնունդ, օրինակ տարբեր տեսակի սալաթներ, ֆրի  :Love:  : Բայց դե ինչքան էլ ասեք վատնա.  լավնա ուտողը կուտի, չուտողը չի ուտի : Օրինակ ինձ 5 տարի համոզում էին կոլա չխմեմ, հաղթեցին   :Beee:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Դու այդ մակդօնալդսի ֆրին վերցրու ու դիր մի պակ տարայի մեյ սենյակում թող մնա: Տես ասենք մի շաբաթից կփչանա թե չէ:
Էնքան քիմիա են մեջ լցնոuմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի քիչ էլ ես գլուխս գովեմ. պատահել է, որ ամբողջ մի տարի կոլա չեմ խմել, ու շատերը զարմացել էին, որովհետև սովոր էին ինձ տեսնել կոլայի շշով:

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, հասկացանք, որ ֆասթ ֆուդը վնաս է առողջությանը, բայց խնդրում եմ՝ լեգենդներ մի պատմեք: Դրանց քչերը կհավատան: Կարելի է ավելի ռեալ փաստերի վրա հիմնվել, որոնք, ի դեպ, քիչ չեն:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, հասկացանք, որ ֆասթ ֆուդը վնաս է առողջությանը, բայց խնդրում եմ՝ լեգենդներ մի պատմեք: Դրանց քչերը կհավատան: Կարելի է ավելի ռեալ փաստերի վրա հիմնվել, որոնք, ի դեպ, քիչ չեն:


հիմնվել եմ սրա վրա
Մաս 1
http://rutube.ru/tracks/629573.html?...d12b4fb274354e
Մաս 2
http://rutube.ru/tracks/662867.html?...1cc41bb4883131

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Մի քիչ էլ ես գլուխս գովեմ. պատահել է, որ ամբողջ մի տարի կոլա չեմ խմել, ու շատերը զարմացել էին, որովհետև սովոր էին ինձ տեսնել կոլայի շշով:
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, հասկացանք, որ ֆասթ ֆուդը վնաս է առողջությանը, բայց խնդրում եմ՝ լեգենդներ մի պատմեք: Դրանց քչերը կհավատան: Կարելի է ավելի ռեալ փաստերի վրա հիմնվել, որոնք, ի դեպ, քիչ չեն:


Ոչ մի լեգենդ չկա Բյուրի  :Wink:   Ուզում ես ասեմ՝ որտեղից երեսուներկու տարվա միս՞՞՞
Ինչպես գիտեք, ամեն երկիր ունի ստրատեգիական ռեզերվ սննդամթերքի, զենքի, առաջին անհրաժեշտության առարկաների /պատերազմների, աղետների և այլ դորս մաժորի դեպքում գոյություն պահպանելու համար/
և այսպես, ԱմՆն պարբերաբար այդ ռեզերվը թարմացնում է, ինչի հետևանքով շուկա են ներթափանցում հարյուր տարվա սառեցրած մսեր և այլ մթերքներ:
Բա ձեզ թվում է պատերազմի թվերին մեզ որ սոյա ու կաթի փոշի էին ուղղարկում, որտեղից էր՞՞՞
Ուղակի ուտիլիզացիան այդ ամենի այնքան թանկ է իրենց մոտ, ավելի էժան է նստում ռասխոդ անելը :LOL: 
Ապացուցված է  :Ok:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Չեմ հավատում,  ,  32տարվա վիդերժկայով միս , քիչա մնում ասեք մարդու միսա  ոչինչի չեմ հավատում, մինչև փաստեր չցուցաբերվեն : Ես էլ կարող եմ Գյուլնազ տատիկի 4-րդ հատորից բաներ պատմել 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 օրա չեմ խմում 
> 
> Ֆատֆուդերում բացի անորմալ փչած  բուրգերներից ու չիքենից  կա նաև նորմալ սնունդ, օրինակ տարբեր տեսակի սալաթներ, *ֆրի*  : Բայց դե ինչքան էլ ասեք վատնա.  լավնա ուտողը կուտի, չուտողը չի ուտի : Օրինակ ինձ 5 տարի համոզում էին կոլա չխմեմ, հաղթեցին


 :Shok: 
Ֆրիից թունավոր բան մել էլ ֆրին ա  :Angry2:   :LOL:  
Բացի նրանից, որ տապակած է, արդեն ուտելու պիտանի չի, չգիտես ինչի մեջ ա տապակած:
Բարձր ջերմաստիճանում տապակելիս թունավոր նյութեր են առաջանում յուղի մեջ ու ինչքան շատ անգամ են տապակում, այդքան շատ են այդ նյութերը :Sad: 
Բացի դրանից, գիտեմ, որ ԷՍԷՖՍԻ ի կարտոֆիլը ներկրվում է ԱՄՆից :Bad: 
Արդեն տեղով թույն ա, համ գենետիկորեն մոդիֆիկացված ա, համ էլ չփչանալու համար էնքան մեջը կոնսերվանտ ա...
կոնսերվանտները բերում են ալերգիաների, աստմատիկ հիվանդությունների ,նյութափոխանակության խանգարման և շաաատ այլ ուրիշ վատ բաների...
Դրա համար էլ ամբողջ ամերիկացի «ազգը» տառապում է աստմաներով…

----------


## Artgeo

> Ֆրիից թունավոր բան մել էլ ֆրին ա   
> Բացի նրանից, որ տապակած է, արդեն ուտելու պիտանի չի, չգիտես ինչի մեջ ա տապակած:
> Բարձր ջերմաստիճանում տապակելիս թունավոր նյութեր են առաջանում յուղի մեջ ու ինչքան շատ անգամ են տապակում, այդքան շատ են այդ նյութերը
> Բացի դրանից, գիտեմ, որ ԷՍԷՖՍԻ ի կարտոֆիլը ներկրվում է ԱՄՆից
> Արդեն տեղով թույն ա, համ գենետիկորեն մոդիֆիկացված ա, համ էլ չփչանալու համար էնքան մեջը կոնսերվանտ ա...
> կոնսերվանտները բերում են ալերգիաների, աստմատիկ հիվանդությունների ,նյութափոխանակության խանգարման և շաաատ այլ ուրիշ վատ բաների...
> Դրա համար էլ ամբողջ ամերիկացի «ազգը» տառապում է աստմաներով…


Ի՞նչ ա խոսում  :Dntknw:  Հիմա դու ուզում ես համոզես, որ սասենց մոտի ֆրին թունավո՞ր ա  :Shok: 
Կամ ասենք բորշնոցի լանգետը 1972 թվականի մի՞ս ա  :Shok:  Սնաչալա պոդումայ պոտոմ գովորի  :Beee: 

Իսկ ում դուրը չի գալիս, կարաք հանգիստ գնաք Փեթակի, Ռոսիայի կամ Բժշկականի մոտի պոդզեմկայում «մաքուր, զուլալ, հայկական» մսից,  Վարդուշ տոտայի կամ Օնիկ ձյաձյայի նույնքան «մաքուր, զուլալ ձեռքերով» պատրաստված Շարիկ... թֆու, քյաբաբը  :Bad:  Վրայից էլ «մաքուր, զուլալ, հայկական» հայկոլա խմեք: ի

----------


## Grieg

> Բացի դրանից, գիտեմ, որ ԷՍԷՖՍԻ ի կարտոֆիլը ներկրվում է ԱՄՆից


շատ  հնարավոր ա եթե ուշադիր նայել թե ֆրի սարքելու ժամանակ ինչից են հանում կարտոֆիլը կարելի է նկատել իմպոռտային տեսքը, .. մի անգամ այդ ֆրին առել եի ու մի երկու օր մոռացելեի սենյակում, հետո եղբայրս պատմում էր ինչ ա դառել ետ ֆրին  :Bad:   :Bad:  դրանից հետո էլ չեմ գնում ոչինչ այդտեղից

----------


## Artgeo

Դզեց: Դուք չեք պատկերացնի, թե գյուղի «մաքուր, զուլալ, հայկական» կովի միսը 5 օր արևի տակ մնալուց ինչ ա դառնում... Հետաքրքիր մարդիկ եք  :LOL:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ի՞նչ ա խոսում  Հիմա դու ուզում ես համոզես, որ սասենց մոտի ֆրին թունավո՞ր ա 
> Կամ ասենք բորշնոցի լանգետը 1972 թվականի մի՞ս ա  Սնաչալա պոդումայ պոտոմ գովորի 
> 
> Իսկ ում դուրը չի գալիս, կարաք հանգիստ գնաք Փեթակի, Ռոսիայի կամ Բժշկականի մոտի պոդզեմկայում «մաքուր, զուլալ, հայկական» մսից,  Վարդուշ տոտայի կամ Օնիկ ձյաձյայի նույնքան «մաքուր, զուլալ ձեռքերով» պատրաստված Շարիկ... թֆու, քյաբաբը  Վրայից էլ «մաքուր, զուլալ, հայկական» հայկոլա խմեք: ի


.... :Hands Up: , 
եղավ  :Goblin: 

Կարողա աղ բիբարն էլ են ԱՄՆ-ից բերում  :Dntknw:  , ընդհանրապես չեմ հավատում , որ կետչուպ, մայոնեզ, կարտոֆիլ այնտեղից է բերվում, էտքան ցնդած ե՞ն հայերը,ԱՄՆ-ի կարտոֆիլը մի կողմից քանի որ ուտելու բան չի, մյուս կողմից էլ թանկ է, պատկերացնում եք տամոժնիայով կարտոֆիլ է անցնում  :LOL: 
Ինչքան ֆրի վերցրել եմ, ֆրիտյուրնիցայից են տվել ու միայն շշմած մարդը  չի  զգա  մեկ շաբաթ  առաջ է պատրաստված, թե՞   մի քանի րոպե առաջ  :Wink:  
Չգիտեմ ԷՍ-ԷՖ-ՍԻ ում ինչպիսին է, քանի որ զզվում եմ այդ հաստատությունից  :Bad: , միշտ ֆրի կերել եմ  ու նորմալ է եղել  :Smile: 
Էրեխեք Հայաստանի ֆաստֆուդերից խոսելիս ուրիշ երկրների ֆաստֆուդերի օրինակներ մի բերեք, համեմատել չի կարելի , տարբերությունը մեծ է :  :Tongue: 
Ճանճից փիղ մի սարքեք ...   :Sad:

----------


## ministr

> Չեմ հավատում,  ,  32տարվա վիդերժկայով միս , քիչա մնում ասեք մարդու միսա  ոչինչի չեմ հավատում, մինչև փաստեր չցուցաբերվեն : Ես էլ կարող եմ Գյուլնազ տատիկի 4-րդ հատորից բաներ պատմել


Ես չեմ ասում որ հավատաք կամ չհավատաք.. ասում եմ այն ինչ-որ կա: Կարծում ես միսը սառացնելով տարիներով պահելը դժվար ա? 
Բայց խնդիրը էնքան սառած մսերը չեն, ինչքան էդ ուռացրած կենդանիների մսերը: Կենդանին որ շուտ քաշ հավաքի ինչ զիբիլ ասես տալիս են, ու էդ նյութերը մսի մեջ են, դրա համար էլ որոշ ժամանակ ֆասթֆուդի վրա նստելուց հետո մարդն ա դառնում Bigmack! ԱՄՆ-ում ինչ որ մեկը խանութից առած մսի տակը նայել ա? Կամ փորձել ա էդ միսը խաշի?

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ես չեմ ասում որ հավատաք կամ չհավատաք.. ասում եմ այն ինչ-որ կա: Կարծում ես միսը սառացնելով տարիներով պահելը դժվար ա? 
> Բայց խնդիրը էնքան սառած մսերը չեն, ինչքան էդ ուռացրած կենդանիների մսերը: Կենդանին որ շուտ քաշ հավաքի ինչ զիբիլ ասես տալիս են, ու էդ նյութերը մսի մեջ են, դրա համար էլ որոշ ժամանակ ֆասթֆուդի վրա նստելուց հետո մարդն ա դառնում Bigmack! ԱՄՆ-ում ինչ որ մեկը խանութից առած մսի տակը նայել ա? Կամ փորձել ա էդ միսը խաշի?


Ի՞նչ գործ ունենք մենք Ամն-ի հետ : Իրանց մենակ մնա փաթեթավորած մսի վրա գրված լինի թարմ միս, վսյո,  կառնեն կուտեն: Մենք էլ հո տենցը չենք  :Smile:

----------


## ministr

Դե ինչ իմանաս ստեղի ֆասթֆուդի մսերը որտեղից են գալիս...
Օրինակ սֆս-ի մայոնեզն ու կետչուպը արաբական կամ ավելի շուտ պարսկական ծագման են:

Ի միջի այլոց ամենահամով ու երևի թե անշառ ֆասթֆուդը Big toaster-ումա:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Դե ինչ իմանաս ստեղի ֆասթֆուդի մսերը որտեղից են գալիս...
> Օրինակ սֆս-ի մայոնեզն ու կետչուպը արաբական կամ ավելի շուտ պարսկական ծագման են:
> 
> Ի միջի այլոց ամենահամով ու երևի թե անշառ ֆասթֆուդը Big toaster-ումա:


Այո, այո... Ես ել եմ դա նկատել
Ով չի հավատում, թող գնա նայի..
Իսկ ավելի շուտ, ով կամիկաձե ա, թող ինչքքքքան սիրտը տալիս ա, ուտի, նենց եմ ինձ ճղում, ոնց որ ինձ ա շատ պետք  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> *Ի՞նչ ա խոսում*  Հիմա դու ուզում ես համոզես, որ սասենց մոտի ֆրին թունավո՞ր ա 
> Կամ ասենք բորշնոցի լանգետը *1972* թվականի մի՞ս ա  Սնաչալա պոդումայ պոտոմ գովորի 
> 
> Իսկ ում դուրը չի գալիս, կարաք հանգիստ գնաք Փեթակի, Ռոսիայի կամ Բժշկականի մոտի պոդզեմկայում «մաքուր, զուլալ, հայկական» մսից,  Վարդուշ տոտայի կամ Օնիկ ձյաձյայի նույնքան «մաքուր, զուլալ ձեռքերով» պատրաստված Շարիկ... թֆու, քյաբաբը  Վրայից էլ «մաքուր, զուլալ, հայկական» հայկոլա խմեք: ի


Ոնց չեմ սիրում, որ սենց վստահ-վստահ «խոսում» են, առանց իմանալւ  :Angry2: 
Ասում եմ քեզ, հավաստի տվյալներ են, եթե ներքին գործերի, կամ անվտանգության ծառայության հետ կապված ծանոթներ ունես, գնա հարցրա, կասեն քեզ, թե որ թվի մսեր կարան լինեն....
Ժարիտ արած ցանկացած բան արդեն իսկ ավելի վնաս ա, քան խաշած, կամ խորոված, կամ գոլորշու վրա պատրաստած...
Ճիշտ ես, վօօբշե բանի տեղ ի դիր, ինչ ես ուտում, ինչքան ամերկական քիմիա կա, կեր :LOL:  ամերիկայում կրիզիս ա, կակառազ իրան շատ ա փող պետք հիմա :LOL: 
Համ էլ` ով ասեց, որ Շարիկի քյաբաբը լավ բան ա՞՞՞՞
Ամենալավը տան պատրաստած ուտելիքն ա: Ավելի լավ ա շատ հասարակ ճաշ ուտես տանը ինքդ սարքես, քան ուտես, ու չիմանաս ինչ կարա լինի մեջը

Համ էլ քո պրինցիպը երևի` "քարից փափուկ լինի" ն ա չէ՞՞՞

----------


## Artgeo

> Ասում եմ քեզ, *հավաստի տվյալներ են, եթե ներքին գործերի, կամ անվտանգության ծառայության հետ կապված ծանոթներ ունես,* գնա հարցրա, կասեն քեզ, թե որ թվի մսեր կարան լինեն....


Կարո՞ղ եմ փաստել, որ ներքին գործերի և անվտանգության ծառայության աշխատողները գիտեն բնակչությանը հասցվող վնասի մասին ու լռում են:  :Think: 




> Ամենալավը տան պատրաստած ուտելիքն ա: Ավելի լավ ա շատ հասարակ ճաշ ուտես տանը ինքդ սարքես, քան ուտես, ու չիմանաս ինչ կարա լինի մեջը


Ես տանն էլ եմ ֆրի սարքում: Պոլուֆաբրիկանտներն էլ տանն եմ տաքացնում  :Think:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Կարո՞ղ եմ փաստել, որ ներքին գործերի և անվտանգության ծառայության աշխատողները գիտեն բնակչությանը հասցվող վնասի մասին ու լռում են: 
> 
> 
> Ես տանն էլ եմ ֆրի սարքում: Պոլուֆաբրիկանտներն էլ տանն եմ տաքացնում


Չգիտեմ` ինչքանով են տեղյակ, թե ինչ ազդեցություն է վատ սննդամթերը թողնում մարդու վրա, բայց որ տեղյակ են, որ ԱՄՆն իր սննդամթերքի ստրատեգիական պահուստները  թարմացնելուց հետո ուր է ուղարկում հին մթերքները/մասնավորապես մեր երկիր և ավելի վատ վիճակում գտնվող երկրներ, օրինակ` աֆրիկական/ , կարող ես: 
Ֆրի տապակելուց աշխատի հին յուղը չօգտագործել և շատ չտապակել/չվառել կարտոֆիլը :Wink:

----------


## Katka

> Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում սննդի այս տեսակին: Բոլոր երկրներում էլ ընդունված սնվելու տարբերակ է և կարելի է ասել ժողովրդի 70 տոկոսը օգտագործում է արագ սննդի այս տարբերակը, որը շատերի կարծիքով վնասում է օրգանիզմին, տանում է դեպի կործանում և կարճացնում է կյանքի տևողությունը: Օգտագործու՞մ եք սնվելու այս տարբերակը: Ինչքանո՞վ եք այն համարում վնասակար: Ի՞նչ ֆասթֆուդային տեսակ եք օգտագործում: Կհրաժարվեյի՞ք... ո՞րն է ըստ ձեզ ամենաճիշտը և ունի՞ այն արդյոք դրական կողմեր:


Բացասական եմ վերաբերում: Շատ հիվանդությունների պատճառ է, այդ թվում և քաղցկեղի:
Ցավալի է որ մարդիկ, այդ թվում և ես, կյանքի դինամիկայի մեջ ընկած մոռանում են, իրենց առողջության մասին, հետո ամեն ինչ անում մենակ թե բուժվեն:
Հիմա շատ քիչ է առողջ սննունդը, բայց եթե նույնիսկ այլընտրանք չունեք, ասենք զբաղված եք ճաշ սարքելու ժամ չկա, կամ ձեր մասին ոչ մեկը հոգ չի տանում, մի հատ խնձոր կամ գոնե այլ միրգ, որ վիտամին է և առողջ սննունդ կերեք, անտեր ֆաստֆուդից հետո:
Դրական կողմը մենակ էն է որ ժամանակ չի խլում, բայց դե միայն էտ պահին, հետո առողջությունդ քայքայում առավել շատ ժամանակ է խլում:
Եկեք մեկընդմիշտ ասենք ոչ թունավոր սննդին :Angry2:  :LOL:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Չգիտեմ` ինչքանով են տեղյակ, թե ինչ ազդեցություն է վատ սննդամթերը թողնում մարդու վրա, բայց որ տեղյակ են, որ ԱՄՆն իր սննդամթերքի ստրատեգիական պահուստները  թարմացնելուց հետո ուր է ուղարկում հին մթերքները/մասնավորապես մեր երկիր և ավելի վատ վիճակում գտնվող երկրներ, օրինակ` աֆրիկական/ , կարող ես: 
> Ֆրի տապակելուց աշխատի հին յուղը չօգտագործել և շատ չտապակել/չվառել կարտոֆիլը


Ֆրին սովորաբար ֆրիտյուրնիցայով են պատրաստում , ու 2 լիտրը ձեթը որ լցնում են մեջը , թույլատրվում է մինչև  մեկ ամիս օգտագօրծել   :Jpit:  Ու ոչ մեկ էտքան հնարավորություն չունի ամեն պատրաստելուց  2 լիտր ձեթ լցնի  :Tongue: 
Իսկ պիցցա կարելի ՞է ուտել  :Think:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ֆրին սովորաբար ֆրիտյուրնիցայով են պատրաստում , ու 2 լիտրը ձեթը որ լցնում են մեջը , թույլատրվում է մինչև  մեկ ամիս օգտագօրծել   Ու ոչ մեկ էտքան հնարավորություն չունի ամեն պատրաստելուց  2 լիտր ձեթ լցնի 
> Իսկ պիցցա կարելի ՞է ուտել


Դե եթե հնարավորություն չկա ձեոը հաճախ փոխելու, դրանից ավելի քիչ վնասակար չի դառնա ֆրին, Յոժիկ ջան  :Sad:  
Չի կարելի այդքան օգտագործել ձեթը, մեջը կանցերոգեններ են կուտակվում մեծ քանակով  :Wink: 
Պիցան ավելի քիչ վնասակար է, էսպես ասեմ, բայց ամենալավը ոչ շատ չոր ուտելիքն է, ինչքան քիչ խմորով այնքան լավ:
Բայց դե իհարկե ֆրիի հետ համեմատ, պիցան փառք է  :Smile:

----------

Second Chance (02.09.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Բացասական եմ վերաբերում: Շատ հիվանդությունների պատճառ է, այդ թվում և քաղցկեղի:
> Ցավալի է որ մարդիկ, այդ թվում և ես, կյանքի դինամիկայի մեջ ընկած մոռանում են, իրենց առողջության մասին, հետո ամեն ինչ անում մենակ թե բուժվեն:
> Հիմա շատ քիչ է առողջ սննունդը, բայց եթե նույնիսկ այլընտրանք չունեք, ասենք զբաղված եք ճաշ սարքելու ժամ չկա, կամ ձեր մասին ոչ մեկը հոգ չի տանում, մի հատ խնձոր կամ գոնե այլ միրգ, որ վիտամին է և առողջ սննունդ կերեք, անտեր ֆաստֆուդից հետո:
> Դրական կողմը մենակ էն է որ ժամանակ չի խլում, բայց դե միայն էտ պահին, հետո առողջությունդ քայքայում առավել շատ ժամանակ է խլում:
> Եկեք մեկընդմիշտ ասենք ոչ թունավոր սննդին


Կած ջան, սխալ խորհուրդ ես տալիս  :Wink:  չի կարելի միրգն ուտել հացից հետո, այն պետք է ուտել նախապես: Քանի որ միրգը իր տեսկում համարվում է արագ մարսվող կերակուր, իսկ մնացած ֆաստ և ոչ ֆաստ ֆուդերև ՝ ավելի դժվար: Հետևաբար միրգը պետք է նախապես ուտե, որ այն մարսվի, իսկ հետո ծանր ուտելիքները  :Smile:

----------

Second Chance (02.09.2009)

----------


## Koms

> Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում սննդի այս տեսակին:


Ճիշտն ասած` արագության համար` շատ հարմար է ու պրակտիկ, մանավանդ, ընդմիջման ժամերին, այպես որ` դրական եմ վերաբերվում, երեւի թե,..

----------


## Katka

> Կած ջան, սխալ խորհուրդ ես տալիս  չի կարելի միրգն ուտել հացից հետո, այն պետք է ուտել նախապես: Քանի որ միրգը իր տեսկում համարվում է արագ մարսվող կերակուր, իսկ մնացած ֆաստ և ոչ ֆաստ ֆուդերև ՝ ավելի դժվար: Հետևաբար միրգը պետք է նախապես ուտե, որ այն մարսվի, իսկ հետո ծանր ուտելիքները


Հա ճիշտ ես :Wink: , ուրեմն, ֆաստֆուդմոլներ, ուտելուց առաջ խնձոր, բանան, խաղող, դեղձ … կերեք:
Թեկուզ և հետո  :Wink: (Դայուշ ախր ես գիտեմ, որ ֆաստ ֆուդ ուտողները ասենք ֆրի ուտելուց առաջ մրգի մասին չեն մտածում :Jpit:  մենակ կերեք: 
Իսկ եթե հետեևենք Դայուշիկի դիտողությանը , իսկ հետևել անպայման պետք է :Wink: ,ուրեմն եթե նույնիսկ միրգը հետո եք ուտում մի փոքր ուշ կերեք, ֆաստ ֆուդի հետքերը մարսելուց հետո, մենակ թե վիտամիններ կերեք, կերեք, կերեք.... :Angry2: 
Եվ ոչ միայն միրգ նաև բանջարեղեն` վարունգ, պոմիդոր, գազար.....

Թյու ոնց որ չգիտեմ ինչ լինեմ... Ինչ ուզում եք արեք…կերեք էն ինչ ուզում եք, արեք այն ինչ որ ուզում եք, մի կյանք եք ապրում, վայելեք… :Angry2:  :LOL:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Հա ճիշտ ես, ուրեմն, ֆաստֆուդմոլներ, ուտելուց առաջ խնձոր, բանան, խաղող, դեղձ … կերեք:
> Թեկուզ և հետո (Դայուշ ախր ես գիտեմ, որ ֆաստ ֆուդ ուտողները ասենք ֆրի ուտելուց առաջ մրգի մասին չեն մտածում մենակ կերեք: 
> Իսկ եթե հետեևենք Դայուշիկի դիտողությանը , իսկ հետևել անպայման պետք է,ուրեմն եթե նույնիսկ միրգը հետո եք ուտում մի փոքր ուշ կերեք, ֆաստ ֆուդի հետքերը մարսելուց հետո, մենակ թե վիտամիններ կերեք, կերեք, կերեք....
> Եվ ոչ միայն միրգ նաև բանջարեղեն` վարունգ, պոմիդոր, գազար.....
> 
> Թյու ոնց որ չգիտեմ ինչ լինեմ... Ինչ ուզում եք արեք…կերեք էն ինչ ուզում եք, արեք այն ինչ որ ուզում եք, մի կյանք եք ապրում, վայելեք…


 :LOL: 
Մեկ-մեկ ես էլ եմ մտածում` այ մարդ, էս ինչ զանուդա դեմք եմ դառել, սաղ օրը էս խեղճ մարդկանց գլխին ճառ եմ կարդում:    :LOL: 
Բայց հետո մտածում եմ, որ շատ ասենք, մի քիչ էլ ազդենք ֆաստ ֆուդ ուտողների վրա, էլի բան է  :Smile: 

Թարմ միրգ-բանջարեղեն շատ կերեք, դրանք վնասական նյութերից, ասում են, մաքրում են օրգանիզմը: :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չգիտեմ` ինչքանով են տեղյակ, թե ինչ ազդեցություն է վատ սննդամթերը թողնում մարդու վրա, բայց որ տեղյակ են, որ ԱՄՆն իր սննդամթերքի ստրատեգիական պահուստները թարմացնելուց հետո ուր է ուղարկում հին մթերքները/մասնավորապես մեր երկիր և ավելի վատ վիճակում գտնվող երկրներ, օրինակ` աֆրիկական/ , կարող ես:


Իսկ դու տեղյա՞կ ես, որ շատերիս սիրելի մալականի թթվից կարելի է բոտուլիզմ ընկնել: Տեղյա՞կ ես, որ ոչխարի պանիրը բրուցելոզի բուն է, որովհետև, ի տարբերություն կովերի, ոչխարները բժշկական ստուգում չեն անցնում: Տեղյա՞կ ես, որ ֆասթֆուդն ընդամենը բարձրացնում է որոշ հիվանդությունների ռիսկը, բայց եթե վարակված պանիր կերար, փախչելու տեղ չունես, հիվանդանալու ես բրուցելոզով:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Իսկ դու տեղյա՞կ ես, որ շատերիս սիրելի մալականի թթվից կարելի է բոտուլիզմ ընկնել: Տեղյա՞կ ես, որ ոչխարի պանիրը բրուցելոզի բուն է, որովհետև, ի տարբերություն կովերի, ոչխարները բժշկական ստուգում չեն անցնում: Տեղյա՞կ ես, որ ֆասթֆուդն ընդամենը բարձրացնում է որոշ հիվանդությունների ռիսկը, բայց եթե վարակված պանիր կերար, փախչելու տեղ չունես, հիվանդանալու ես բրուցելոզով:


 :Think:  
Բայց ախր ես չեմ ասում, որ պետք է ոչխարի պանիր ուտել, այն էլ` վարակված:
 :Not I:   և դա չի նշանակում, որ եթե բրուցելոզի վտանգ կա, ուրեմն պետք է ֆաստֆուդ շատ ուտել: Լոգիկա չկա:
Իսկ որ ասում ես, ռիսկը բարձրացնում է, կարծում եմ այդ ռիսկը 100 % անոց է դառնում: 
Եթե նկատես, շատացել են ահավոր գեր երեխաները և թինեյջերները:  Երբ մենք էինք թին, այդպիսի բան չկար: Եւ զգում ես, որ մի տեսակ անբնական գեր են:  Ամերիկացիների մասին դե էլ չեմ էլ ասում....
Սիրտս կանգնում է, երբ տեսնում եմ, ինչպես են մայրերը 3-4 տարեկան երեխաներին բուրգերներ կերցնում  :Bad: 
Առանց ֆաստ ֆուդի կարելի է ապրել,  շատ ավելի օգտակար սնունդ ընդունելով, դա պարտադիր, անխուսաթելի կերակուր չէ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց ախր ես չեմ ասում, որ պետք է ոչխարի պանիր ուտել, այն էլ` վարակված:
> և դա չի նշանակում, որ եթե բրուցելոզի վտանգ կա, ուրեմն պետք է ֆաստֆուդ շատ ուտել: Լոգիկա չկա:


Կա: Ասածս այն է, որ ընկել եք ֆասթֆուդի հետևից, որից օգտվում է բնակչության մի փոքր զանգված ու մոռանում եք ավելի վտանգավոր ու ավելի շատ մարդկանց օգտագործած սննդի մասին:




> Իսկ որ ասում ես, ռիսկը բարձրացնում է, կարծում եմ այդ ռիսկը 100 % անոց է դառնում:


Հիմա իմ հերթն ասելու՝ չգիտես, մի խոսիր  :Wink:  Երբ ասվում է ռիսկը բարձրացնում է, երբևէ չես կարող ասել, որ 100% է դառնում, այլապես դա կկոչվեր ոչ թե ռիսկի գործոն, այլ հիվանդության պատճառ: Բայց ոչ ոք մինչև հիմա չի կարողացել ապացուցել, որ ֆասթֆուդը կոնկրետ հիվանդության պատճառ է: Ընդամենը ռիսկի գործոն է, այն էլ ուրիշ գործոնների բացակայության դեպքում նույնիսկ եթե մարդը շատ է ֆասթֆուդ օգտագործում, ընկնում է ցածր ռիսկի խմբի մեջ, այսինքն՝ բավական փոքր է լինում կոնկրետ հիվանդություններով հիվանդանալու հավանականությունը:




> Եթե նկատես, շատացել են ահավոր գեր երեխաները և թինեյջերները: Երբ մենք էինք թին, այդպիսի բան չկար:


Չեմ նկատել  :Smile: 
Իսկ եթե շատացել են գեր երեխաները, ապա լավ են արել: Մեր ժամանակ ուտելու բան չկար:




> Սիրտս կանգնում է, երբ տեսնում եմ, ինչպես են մայրերը 3-4 տարեկան երեխաներին բուրգերներ կերցնում


Իսկ սիրտդ չի՞ կանգնում, որ մայրն անհայտ ծագման յուղով պատրաստված ճաշ է մատուցում երեխային:



> Առանց ֆաստ ֆուդի կարելի է ապրել, շատ ավելի օգտակար սնունդ ընդունելով, դա պարտադիր, անխուսաթելի կերակուր չէ:


Հա՛, կարելի է, բայց դու փորձիր ֆասթֆուդի հետ հանել բոլոր վնասակար սննդամթերքները, տես՝ տակը ինչ է մնում:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ոնց չեմ սիրում, երբ մեկը մի խնդիր է բարձրացնում, մեկ էլ չորս կողմից վրա են տալիս, թե՝ գիտես, դրանից ավելի լուրջ խնդիրներ էլ կան, ինչի՞ դրանց մասին չես ասում, սրա մասին ես ասում։  :Wacko:  Ա՛յ քեզ բան։ Հիմա խոսքը սրա մասին է, սրա մասին են ասում մարդիկ, ի՞նչ կապ ունեն մնացած վնասակար բաները։ Մյուս վնասակար բաների մասին էլ իրենց համապատասխան թեմաներում է խոսվում/կխոսվի։ Մեկի մասին խոսելուց մյուսի վնասը ոչ կարող է ավելանալ, ոչ էլ պակասել։ 

Մեկ էլ նյարդայնանում եմ, երբ մարդ չի կարողանում ինքն իրեն զրկել ինչ–որ վնասակար բանից, փորձում է ուժերի ներածի չափով իրեն ու մյուսներին համոզել, որ դա այնքան էլ վանասակար չի։ Գոնե մեկ–մեկ կարելի է խոստովանել, որ վնասակար է, ուղղակի չեք կարողանում հրաժարվել ինչ–ինչ պատճառներով, ասենք, ժամանակի բացակայության, անհարմարության կամ, վերջապես, կամքի թուլության։ Բայց ակնհայտ վնասակար բաների մասին ասել, որ վնասակար չեն, կամ վնասն այնքան չնչին է, որ կարելի է անտեսել, արդեն աբսուրդ է։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իսկ ես նե՜նց չեմ սիրում, որ ինչ-որ բանի վնասկարությունը չափազանցնում են:

----------


## ministr

Հետաքրքիր ա, իսկ էն սառած էժան մսերը, որով աշխատում են աղացած միս օգտագործող ձեռնարկությունները, ընդհանրապես ինչ ծագում ունի, որտեղից ա , ինչի միս ա...

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Չգիտեմ  :Smile:  Աղացած միս, երշիկ, նրբերշիկ և այլ նման մթերքներ երևի մի տարի կլինի ինչ չեմ կերել  :Tongue: 
Չմտածեք` մանիակ եմ, իմ վրա փորձեր եմ դնում, ուղղակի հեշտ եմ հրաժարվում մի բանից, եթե մտքիս դնում եմ ու հետո կախվածության մեջ էլ չեմ ընկնում, արդեն :Smile: 
Առաջ դոնաթսի մանիակ էի  :Bad:  Կարծում եմ դա էլ կարելի է դասել ֆաստ ֆուդին

----------


## ivy

Նոր աչքովս ընկավ պատահաբար:
Այն մասին, թե ինչ են իրականում դնում ֆաստֆուդի բուրգերների մեջ...
Դժվար է հավատալ:
Բայց եթե իսկականից էդպես է, ահավոր է:

Կարդացեք ու նայեք:

----------

Ուլուանա (12.08.2013)

----------

